# Need 2 people to go with us to Rhinebeck



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone here at KP. My friend and I are looking for 2 people to go with us to Rhinebeck to help offset the costs. It is going to be a fairly cheap holiday. We are leaving October 14th from Peterborough. We will be staying at the Superlodge Hotel in Kingston for 3 nights. That will work out to 75 dollars each. It is 17 dollars to get into the Fiber Fair for 2 days. Gas should be about 50 dollars each. Then it is just your food and spending money. Since we are so close to Manhattan we thought we would go there for 1 day and night before coming home. As you can see, it is a cheap holiday. You will need a passport. I just sent away for mine on Monday. Send me a PM if you are interested in going. We can always pick you up on route if you live elsewhere. This is my first time going. If I like it, we can plan to go again next year.


----------



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi. I'm new here. Where is rhinebeck and what's going on there. I live just outside bewdley


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Oh, I am so excited for you. It is only the biggest Fiber Fair in the world. It is in New York. You are pretty much my backyard neighbor. I am new to this site as well. I live here in Peterborough. I have my own yarn shop as well. My friend and I are going. I have never been to New York or Rhinebeck. You can go on their website and check it out and let me know if you are interested. I have been wanting to go for 2 years now. My friend is actually a customer and student of mine. I just taught her how to knit.


----------



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

I live just about 1 hour from Rhinebeck & 45 minutes from Manhattan. You may want more than one day in Manhattan. Lots to see and do. Expensive though.

My daughter and I plan on going to this fair too. 

Hope you enjoy your first time to NY.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Judy.G said:


> I live just about 1 hour from Rhinebeck & 45 minutes from Manhattan. You may want more than one day in Manhattan. Lots to see and do. Expensive though.
> 
> My daughter and I plan on going to this fair too.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your first time to NY.


Lucky you! to live so close. I am really looking forward to it. I am sure I will not want to come home lol.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think there are a lot of people from the area going also I am. We should all where the same color shirts or something to figure out who we all are. so we could meet sounds like a wonderful trip. I'm only an hour away also.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I think there are a lot of people from the area going also I am. We should all where the same color shirts or something to figure out who we all are. so we could meet sounds like a wonderful trip. I'm only an hour away also.


Wow, this is going to be fun and exciting meeting everyone here on KP, Ravelry etc....the whole world is going to be there, no wonder there is line ups lol


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Mama879--where Upstate are you? I am in Ulster County. Canadians--that is where Kingston, NY is located. It is the country seat. Yes, let's all try to meet for that fair. Went last year and it was great. Only stayed about 3 hours, but that is all my pocket could bear. It IS a tremendous experience.

NYC will be about 2.5 hours from Kingston. Daughter lives there and still have friends there. Would always be up for a dinner in Chinatown. Museums are phenomenal there. The list goes on.


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sure our Canadian friend is talking about crossing into the states at Kingston Ontario which is up near the Thousand Islands and is a good 6 hour drive to Rhinebeck.


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

OOps I just re-read the posting.. and she could be planning on staying in Kingston NY for the fair, but that is a healthy drive each day from Kingston to Rhinebeck so I just assumed she meant Kingson Ontario with a few days on St Lawrence for "holiday-ing". Guess I jumped to a conclusion cause that's what I would do... stay a day or two in the Thousand Islands for relaxing.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I mean Kingston New York. It is only a 10 minute drive to the fair.


----------



## debsel (Jun 12, 2011)

Pridie, Manhattan is about an hour and a half away from Rhinebeck, but there is a train station nearby in Poughkeepsie. Rhinebeck is beautiful, and I believe they will be having Oktoborfest when you are there. I would suggest you stop in Hyde Park @10 mins. away and dine at the Culinary ...great food and desserts; also classes and tours.Wish I could go, but October is loaded with a wedding, shower, and a weekend trip to Maine for me.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

debsel said:


> Pridie, Manhattan is about an hour and a half away from Rhinebeck, but there is a train station nearby in Poughkeepsie. Rhinebeck is beautiful, and I believe they will be having Oktoborfest when you are there. I would suggest you stop in Hyde Park @10 mins. away and dine at the Culinary ...great food and desserts; also classes and tours.Wish I could go, but October is loaded with a wedding, shower, and a weekend trip to Maine for me.


Thanks for the info. Wish you could go to. What is Oktoborfest?


----------



## debsel (Jun 12, 2011)

Oktoborfest is a street festival, like the one in Germany, except on a much smaller scale. The Hudson River Valley is beautiful, especially in the fall. I'm sure you will enjoy all the sights.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

There is a train station in Rhinebeck, too. But not sure if it is only Amtrak or the local one. Your biggest issue will be the traffic to the Fair so I would plan on going as early as you can get it together. Better to be there early and wait on line than sitting in traffic moving bumper to bumper. On line you can strike up conversations with other people and make it fun.

You need reservations at the Culinary and it may take months to make them. They have different level restaurants (price/fancyness) so go online and see what you would like and then call now if you want to go there. 

Fall is full of local festivals in the Mid-Hudson Valley. There is a tourist catalogue of all the events. You can go online the the Ulster County Tourist Bureau (may not be the exact name but you will find it). Get there magazine now and begin look at what you might like to do. 

Woodstock is 8 miles from Kingston and there are many events at nite and the town has many art galleries. Some good restaurants, too. Woodstock, of infamamous fame, was a big arts colony and still has that flavor.

New Paltz, a college town, also has lots of restaurants and the mountains are phenomenal. The whole area is full of views. The Shawangunk Mts are international rock climbing cliffs and to drive over that mt is a great experience for some of the views near the top on the west side of the mt. New Paltz also has some of the oldest buildings in the country--Huguenot Street is famous for its stone houses which have been preserved in historic state. Unlike many other towns that only maintain the fronts, these buildings are in their original state and tours are given throughout the summer. I love old buildings and the history that one learns from them, so they are very special to me. Some of the buildings go back to the late 1600's.

And Kingston, itself, is a very historic area. The original capital of NY, there are many old buildings and the waterfront has been developed for cultural events which may be happening that weekend.

But do get the tourist guide and stay in touch so we can arrange to meet.


----------



## debsel (Jun 12, 2011)

You don't need reservations to go to the Culinary Cafe and they have amazing soups, sandwiches, salads, and of course baked breads and sweets...getting hungry just thinking about them lol. Aside from knitting help, we could offer some great travel tips too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have you eaten at the Cafe Debsel? I have been told different, but maybe misinformed.

Where are you located?


----------



## debsel (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm in Connecticut, but my daughter attended Marist. I think I am calling it the cafe, but it's real name is Apple pie Bakery, or something like that, but they have soup, salad etc. as well as baked goods. I know they do not require reservations, and have had many lunch, brunch, carry out from there. The American Cafe does require reservations, as well as the other restaurants, however they are very accommodating and will allow you in if not booked. I have heard they have wonderful wine tastings on the patio, which overlooks the Hudson, although I haven't had the pleasure to attend...must need reservations though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks. I thought there were 3 levels of eatery at the school. I never go over there--have become an old fuddy duddy and hate traveling places, especially just for food. But the restaurant(s) have a big reputation. The Culinary is supposed to be a world class school, but having dealt with so many of their graduates, I am pretty cynical. And my son spent 1 yr there and found it too boring for him. He is a chef.


----------



## debsel (Jun 12, 2011)

Since my daughter graduated Marist, I haven't been back, but love the area and enjoyed my CIA experiences.I have to make a point to take a trip there before the bad weather sets in. Can't believe I said that on this beautiful summer day.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi!
I live in the next town over, and work in Rhinebeck! I agree with all the comments! it is about a 20 min ride from the hotel that you are staying in to the fair. There is a bridge toll to of $1.00, going from Kingston to Rhinebeck. "Fair" traffic can be heavy! You might want to check the website to see if you purchase tickets in advance if they are discounted. The fair had alot of nice local food as well. It is very expensive, as everyone says. There is so much to do just here! Kingston has many lovely areas, shopping and many nice restaurants. Rhinebeck has many restaurants as well, but on a weekend-all the NYC people come up, and they are crowded. Many locals stay away for the reason! But i will tell you, across the street from the Fair, and just alittle ways down, is a lovely pizzeria called Francesca's! Great pizza, great meals! and not expensive at all! After you day at the Fair, you could stop there-well worth it. It is small, and gets crowded-its a local favorite!
The my exhusband is a chef at the Culinary Institute! And my youngest daughter is a student there in the baking/pastry program. It is lovely, but about a 25-30 min ride from the Fair, let alone Kingston! If you go there, you will pass 3 mansions-Mills Mansion, Vanderbilt Mansion and President Roosevelts home. You don't have to tour the inside-there is a charge, but you can walk the grounds-they are just lovely.
Someone suggested wearing a certain color shirt to be able to ID each other-is a great idea! The Fair is VERY crowded!!!
Going to NYC is a great idea, via the train. But it makes for a very long day!! You would really have to decide what you wanted to do-its overwhelming!
If I can help with anything, just let me know!! 
Look forward to meeting everyone!!!
Cindy
I will be there as well!
If I can help


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

cinknitting said:


> Hi!
> I live in the next town over, and work in Rhinebeck! I agree with all the comments! it is about a 20 min ride from the hotel that you are staying in to the fair. There is a bridge toll to of $1.00, going from Kingston to Rhinebeck. "Fair" traffic can be heavy! You might want to check the website to see if you purchase tickets in advance if they are discounted. The fair had alot of nice local food as well. It is very expensive, as everyone says. There is so much to do just here! Kingston has many lovely areas, shopping and many nice restaurants. Rhinebeck has many restaurants as well, but on a weekend-all the NYC people come up, and they are crowded. Many locals stay away for the reason! But i will tell you, across the street from the Fair, and just alittle ways down, is a lovely pizzeria called Francesca's! Great pizza, great meals! and not expensive at all! After you day at the Fair, you could stop there-well worth it. It is small, and gets crowded-its a local favorite!
> The my exhusband is a chef at the Culinary Institute! And my youngest daughter is a student there in the baking/pastry program. It is lovely, but about a 25-30 min ride from the Fair, let alone Kingston! If you go there, you will pass 3 mansions-Mills Mansion, Vanderbilt Mansion and President Roosevelts home. You don't have to tour the inside-there is a charge, but you can walk the grounds-they are just lovely.
> Someone suggested wearing a certain color shirt to be able to ID each other-is a great idea! The Fair is VERY crowded!!!
> ...


Thanks for the information. We are staying at the Superlodge Hotel in Kingston. I was told that it is only a 10 minute drive from there to the fair, is this correct or not? I will definitely go to the pizza place you mentioned the first day and wear something bright and colorful. How is the weather there that time of year? We would like to go to Manhattan on the way home. I was told there is a bus for 80 dollars that will take you all around the city and drop you off wherever you would like for the day. Have you been there and done this? Where would be the cheapest place to stay overnight or closest to there?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

hey folks, let figure a meeting place for the fair. are people going saturday? sunday? early? let's get this ball rolling.

my vote is for Saturday very early--9:45 a.m at the front gate. that will be the easiest place to meet.

we can make cardboard buttons and wear them on our shirts/jackets/sweaters/etc. 

who can make it then?


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

tamarque said:


> hey folks, let figure a meeting place for the fair. are people going saturday? sunday? early? let's get this ball rolling.
> 
> my vote is for Saturday very early--9:45 a.m at the front gate. that will be the easiest place to meet.
> 
> ...


We are going both days. Everyone I know is meeting up from 12 noon to 1pm by the main gate area and some are meeting in the food court. I will wear a name tag of sorts with pridie and KP on it. See you soon!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

that is a lot of walking back and forth on these grounds to the main gate. the main gate works well for early a.m. arrival. the place will also get very crowded so, again, getting there early works well. but if you don't want to meet that early, we will just have to see if we meet up.

who are you meeting btw? i have not seen any clear commitments on this list.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

tamarque said:


> that is a lot of walking back and forth on these grounds to the main gate. the main gate works well for early a.m. arrival. the place will also get very crowded so, again, getting there early works well. but if you don't want to meet that early, we will just have to see if we meet up.
> 
> who are you meeting btw? i have not seen any clear commitments on this list.


There is a Ravelry meet up Saturday and Sunday from 12 to 1pm both days. They are handing out buttons to everyone so we can put our user names on them. I will also have KP on as well for the people here. There is also lobby parties going on at each motel. What will you be wearing so that it will make it easier to spot you?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Where is the noon Ravelry meet up? someone suggested green ribbons with KP on them. Sounds like a doable tag to do. so green ribbons or a home made button that can be colored green.


----------

